# Problem with performance fleece polyester



## DRC Calls (May 13, 2011)

NewB here...

I am new to heat pressing on performance fleece (UnderArmour style Polyester fabric). 

I seem to be slightly melting the shirt with the heat press and it turns out very shiny. Also there ends up being a distinct line where the heat press was and wasn't. 

I have a pneumatic heat press with a Teflon protector sheet on top. Heat range from 310-370. Plastisol transfers. 

Does anyone have any remedies for this "melting" effect that I am experiencing? 

If I can get it figured out, I may have a great "UnderArmour" look-a-like Mfg. to share (I don't want to share if it turns out to be a flop). 

Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have experienced it on athletic clothing and you cannot fix it after the fact. There was a thread here with tips on how to avoid it but I can't remember the specifics. I want to say reduce the pressure but search for the thread.

edit: I did a quick search and couldn't find it, maybe I imagined it. It seems that certain polys are more prone than others because I've done other athletic jerseys that turned out fantastic. The one time I had that problem the customer (another heat presser *red flag*) supplied the jerseys.


----------

